
Caddy 0.10.11 Released with Distributed Auto-HTTPS and Service Discovery - geostyx
https://caddyserver.com/blog/caddy-0_10_11-released
======
interfixus
An almost obscenely convenient piece of software. Welcome back from the
hiatus, Caddy.

------
geostyx
I'm excited about the snippet feature. I've duplicated a lot of the same lines
across different hostname blocks that this would make much simpler.

